# Just for Fun - Twin Genders from IVF?



## Jonesbaby19

Hi there ladies :hi:

I hope my thread finds you all well. I'm new to the multiples group! :flower:

I am 14 weeks pregnant, expecting twins from a frozen embryo transfer in August. DH and I feel very blessed and grateful to be expecting again :cloud9:. We have a 20 month old daughter from a fresh IVF cycle we did in 2013. I'm going to be very busy with 3 babies under 25 months! :haha:

We are having our gender scan next weekend and I am so excited to find out what we are having :happydance:. We don't have any gender preferences, we feel blessed to be expecting two healthy babies and will be delighted no matter what the genders are. 

I am curious... What genders are your IVF twins? :) There seems to be some suggestion that FET transfers tend to favour team pink! Where as fresh cycles tend to favour team blue! It has me wondering if there is any truth to this theory? 

Can't wait to find out what we are having. Will be sure to pop back and let you know what we are having once we've had our scan! 

Thanks ladies and have a great day xx


----------



## Ostara84

I'm 20 weeks pregnant with boy/girl twins after a fresh transfer (ICSI). Three separate sonographers have told us we're having one of each so far... But I'm still holding out for the fourth opinion at our 22 week scan on 3 November! Lol.


----------



## messica

Fresh ICSI transfer, fraternal boys :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Fresh IVF/ICSI transfer, B/G twins.


----------



## pcsoph2890

Fresh icsi = girl 20 .months (3 frozen from this cycle)

Two frozen from cycle above = two boys due officially 16/02/16

Could be all three born on the same day 5th Feb as they say they would t let me go past 38w.... that would be very freaky.

Wasn't expecting boys. Think I was expecting two girls first then boy/girl combo. So it's taken me a while to get my head round having two boys!!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Congratulations! We didn't find out until they arrived! Fresh IVF/ICSI for us and now we have Thomas and Elsie X


----------



## Stinas

My IVF twins are from a FET....boy/girl. 18 months old today!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations ladies on your little ones. I'm so grateful for all your replies! :hugs:

Only 6 sleeps until our gender scan... Can't wait! :wohoo:


----------



## Seoul

Boy/girl twins with FET over here


----------



## ariel01

Congrats, Jonesbaby19! Let us know what you find out from the scan!

We transferred 2 embryos for our fresh ICSI cycle - 1 took and we now have identical girls!!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

ariel01 said:


> Congrats, Jonesbaby19! Let us know what you find out from the scan!
> 
> We transferred 2 embryos for our fresh ICSI cycle - 1 took and we now have identical girls!!

Wow! Congrats! :)

Thank you, I will definitely let you guys know when we find out.

Only 2 sleeps... :wohoo:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies :hi:

We had our gender scan yesterday and we are over the moon to be expecting one of each! Twin A is a girl and Twin B is a boy! We are thrilled :) 

xx


----------



## ariel01

Wonderful, exciting news Jonesbaby!! Congrats!!


----------



## AngelUK

How lovely! Congratulations :)


----------



## lanet

Congrats! Interesting thread, I've wondered too. I honestly wondered if an embryologist can tell boys from girls and puts one of each in when possible? 
I have boy girl from FET


----------



## highhopes2013

Aaawww lovely news congrats! I have b/g twins from a fresh cycle that we did in 2013. I have 8 embryos frozen from that cycle and am now contemplating when to go for FET...but won't be putting two embryos in again!!!


----------



## AngelUK

did you have the IVF somewhere else highhopes? Cause I thought here in the UK the law was only one embryo at the time?


----------



## minty

Hi I'm 34 weeks expecting a boy and a girl. Angeluk, in the uk we can put a maximum of two back up to the age of 40. They do try to discourage you but if it's a private cycle they can't really stop you.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Thanks so much ladies!

We are thrilled! :cloud9: We had another scan today, this time at the hospital (Saturday's was a private scan) and the sonographer confirmed Twin A is a girl and Twin B is a boy! 

I've attached a couple of pics from our scan. They quality of the imaging these days is phenomenal! Here is a pic of them laying top to tail, having a cuddle :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Last pic... Here they are laying side by side. Best friends already :oneofeach:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AngelUK

aw so touching! :)


----------



## highhopes2013

Nope I had IVF here in the UK. My clinic didn't seem too worried. They went through the risks associated with multiple births but I said I wanted two put in and they didn't try to convince me otherwise.


----------



## mowat

Wow, what great scan pictures Jonesbaby! Wish I had been able to get some photos like that, but it would have required flying for 2 hours to the nearest city. They will be amazed when they're older and get to see those pictures!

I have 6.5 month old b/g twins from a FET. I often wonder if they can tell and transfer one of each---I'm sure they can't though.


----------



## calm

2 boys here! Congrats! X


----------



## Rurin

I have boy/girl twins from fresh ICSI. I remember reading that boy /girl are the most common fraternal twins.


----------



## calm

Rurin said:


> I have boy/girl twins from fresh ICSI. I remember reading that boy /girl are the most common fraternal twins.

By statistics they have to be the most common. If boy is 0 and girl is 1 we have

00
01
10
11

So boy/girl make up 50% of the possibilities. You only have 25% possibilities of having 2 boys or 2 girls. I read that 2 boys are the least common, but everyone I know seems to be having or had 2 boys so not sure on that one X


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Mine are fet babies
2 little princesses x


----------



## ~Brandy~

Fresh Ivf with recovery icsi g/G twins


----------



## Christie2011

Currently pregnant with two girls from FET.


----------

